# Zinnser Prime Coat 2 vs Zinnser 123



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only reason I would use the 2 is if there was water stains or trying to cover up something like pet, smoke or nicotine smells.
I've used nothing but 123 on new drywall and never had any issues.
And it is a sealer.
http://www.rustoleum.com/product-ca...mer-sealers/bulls-eye-1-2-3-water-base-primer


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the reply and the link, either I didn't see it on the can or its not on the can about being a sealer. I've used the zin 123 on other projects and no issues.

Its new drywall and not covering anything up, so I'll stick with the zin 123 and take back the Primecoat2 and save some money.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

either would do a fine job- Use the open one. 
I usually put just a small amount of water into them ( about half cup/gall) to loosen it up just a bit and also get better penetration into the new rock.
Make sure you dust off rock also- sanding dust can cause adhesion problems.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I used the zinnser Prime Coat 2 and that really smells up the house. Says low odor, but that is not the case. Looks good did a good job but smells bad.


----------

